# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software) قسم اندرويد للانواع الاخرى شروحات :  أجهزة سامسونج التي ستحصل على Android5

## mohamed73

إذا أردت أن تعرف ماهي أسماء أندرويد *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *الأجهزة التي ستحصل رسميا على أندرويد 5* 
 GT-I9300 – Galaxy S III
GT-I9305 – Galaxy S III LTE
GT-I9500 – Galaxy S 4
GT-I9505 – Galaxy S 4 LTE
GT-N5100 – Galaxy Note 8.0
GT-N5105 – Galaxy Note 8.0 LTE
GT-N5110 – Galaxy Note 8.0 Wi-Fi
GT-N7100 – Galaxy Note II
GT-N7105 – Galaxy Note II LTE
GT-N8000 – Galaxy Note 10.1
GT-N8005 – Galaxy Note 10.1 LTE
GT-N8010 – Galaxy Note 10.1 Wi-Fi  *الأجهزة التي ستقف عند أندرويد 4.2.2* 
 GT-I9080 – Galaxy Grand
GT-I9082 – Galaxy Grand DUOS
GT-I8160 – Galaxy Ace 2
GT-I8190 – Galaxy S III mini
GT-I8350 – Galaxy Beam
GT-I8730 – Galaxy Express
GT-I9070 – Galaxy S Advance
GT-I9100 – Galaxy S II
GT-I9105 – Galaxy S II Plus
GT-I9260 – Galaxy Premier
GT-N7000 – Galaxy Note
GT-S6310 – Galaxy Young
GT-S6312 – Galaxy Young DUOS
GT-S6810 – Galaxy Fame
GT-S7710 – Galaxy X Cover 2  *المصدر* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## إسلام فون

بالتوفيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييق

----------


## monzer-79

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور على المعلومة

----------


## roomeo

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا على هذه المعلومات

----------

